# ***CTS MK5 FSI 2.0T BT Kits & Fueling Specials***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Looking for 300-450WHP? We have what you need. Turbocharger options, you want Billet? We have what you need. You want ceramic ball bearing? We have that. You need 200 Autotech HPFP's? We have those too.* CTS Turbo MK5 FSI BIG turbo kit












*Garrett Turbo Options:*
Garrett GT3071R
Garrett GT3076R
Garrett GT3582R
Garrett GTX3071R
Garrett GTX3076R
Garrett GTX3582R

*Precision Turbo Options (Billet Compressor Wheel Equipped)*
Precision HP5557SP-B (ceramic ball bearing)
Precision HP5857SP-B (ceramic ball bearing)
Precision HP6262SP-B (ceramic ball bearing)
Precision HP6765SP-B (ceramic ball bearing)


*The CTS Turbo 2.0T FSI kit includes but is not limited to the following:*

CTS Turbo proprietary exhaust manifold
Precision or Garrett turbocharger (you choose!)
Precision 39mm external wastegate
CTS 3" stainless steel downpipe (yes ours is the nicest)
CTS stainless steel oil feed line kit
CTS stainless steel oil drain kit
CTS 3" Turbo inlet pipe (3.5" optional if you require)
Gasekets, nuts, studs, clamps, silicons, heat wrap and more.

*Want a video? 1 bar boost pressure closed course*





*Need a clutch? We have them in stock $1,255 shipped - Clutch Masters FX400 - What we run on our MK5 FSI and MK6 TSI*


*Need RS4 fuel injectors? $399 shipped - We have 100 IN STOCK on our shelves*


*Need Autotech HPFP? We have 200 on the way to us from Autotech*


_Who the heck stocks this much cool stuff? CTS Turbo, check out our blog for the latest activity: www.ctsturbo.com _


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice guys. That kit looks real good.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

You can buy one if you want to!!


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

*max BAR external WG can handle??*

hi Clay, 

question regarding the WG that comes with the kit, whats the max bar the WG can handle?? is it up to 1.5 bar or more?? is this also a 39mm WG?? 

thanks! 
John


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> hi Clay,
> 
> question regarding the WG that comes with the kit, whats the max bar the WG can handle?? is it up to 1.5 bar or more?? is this also a 39mm WG??
> 
> ...


 The kit uses a 39mm PTE WG, that comes with a variety of springs, as for the max pressure spring/combo in the wg, I'm not 100% sure.  We usually set them to 1 bar and use a MBC or N75 to control boost.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> The kit uses a 39mm PTE WG, that comes with a variety of springs, as for the max pressure spring/combo in the wg, I'm not 100% sure.  We usually set them to 1 bar and use a MBC or N75 to control boost.


 hi Clay, 

thanks for the reply, so does your shop car GTI MKV run on MBC or uses the N75 to control boost??? 

Just trying to figure out which one's better, 

Bigger Turbo / Small WG = more boost ---> more power at high rpms ? 
Bigger Turbo / Bigger WG = less boost ---> more power at low rpms ? 

Is an MBC better or N75 to control boost??? 

Also, how does one achieve 450whp on the kit on 94 octane without w/m or is w/m required to reach that power level??? 

Thanks, 
John


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

wow im in for injectors, I also need a set of IE rods. I am half way there and can't wait. Are you going to be at WF? Just looking to save $ on shipping. 

Your kit will be on my car i a few months too, I am slowly putting stuff together and this winter its on in my garage.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

amckernon1028 said:


> wow im in for injectors, I also need a set of IE rods. I am half way there and can't wait. Are you going to be at WF? Just looking to save $ on shipping.
> 
> Your kit will be on my car i a few months too, I am slowly putting stuff together and this winter its on in my garage.


We're still contemplating WF...it's a huge trek for us since we're on West Coast of Canada and bringing down a booth with samples/merch/etc is a logistical nightmare.

We may just fly down there and hang out at someone else's tent 

Shoot us down and email and get your order in, brother...those FSI injectors are flying off the shelves. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> hi Clay,
> 
> thanks for the reply, so does your shop car GTI MKV run on MBC or uses the N75 to control boost???
> 
> ...


John, we tried both and found that it runs a lot smoother on N75 and MAF.
450WHP you may not need meth but you will need a controller for the low-pressure fuel pump.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> John, we tried both and found that it runs a lot smoother on N75 and MAF.
> 450WHP you may not need meth but you will need a controller for the low-pressure fuel pump.


thank you

John


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our FSI BT Kit in action.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com - CTS blog for latest developments


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Pre-Orders are shipping and we still have a few more left.

Hit up our online store and get your order in!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Very very nice :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We still have some in stock! Whatchu know about going fast?!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> A kit good for over 450 horses from the guys at CTS
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

Fun video, impressive straight line speed, but you know what happens when a corner comes up - the GTI understeers badly, goes off road and explodes into a farmer's hay bale - sending hay everywhere, while the 335i carves nicely and waves goodbye.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

bostonaudi1 said:


> Fun video, impressive straight line speed, but you know what happens when a corner comes up - the GTI understeers badly, goes off road and explodes into a farmer's hay bale - sending hay everywhere, while the 335i carves nicely and waves goodbye.



Thanks for the heads up, lets go compare some more apples and oranges.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> Thanks for the heads up, lets go compare some more apples and oranges.


not knocking your work at all, but recently drove a 335i, so could not resist admitedly unneccessary comment. 335i is helluva car! Kudos to your work as well!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

bostonaudi1 said:


> not knocking your work at all, but recently drove a 335i, so could not resist admitedly unneccessary comment. 335i is helluva car! Kudos to your work as well!


I agree, they are great. I drove a 135 to the shop today that we're doing a CTS 335 FMIC kit install on. We like cars that are fast, we don't discriminate against brands.


----------



## MKjiVe (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you guys sell oil and coolant lines for the 3071r separately? Ill be needing those and injectors pretty soon.


----------



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

has CTS considered a longet final drive ratio replacement or a 6 speed TDI tranny swap for BT 2.0Ts? 

ive always hated how short the ratios were in my 07GTI even my golf R seems like its wasting alot of time with the lower gears


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

_leo_ said:


> has CTS considered a longet final drive ratio replacement or a 6 speed TDI tranny swap for BT 2.0Ts?
> 
> ive always hated how short the ratios were in my 07GTI even my golf R seems like its wasting alot of time with the lower gears


We haven't looked into that, far too many projects on the go. The police here are very strict when it comes to enforcing speed limits.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Upgrading your turbo or turbocharging your engine? Need to upgrade your fuel injectors? We have whatever you need in stock at the best price around. We have large quantities of fuel injectors from Bosch and Siemens: 315cc, 440cc, 550cc, 630cc, 630cc short, 870cc, 870cc short, 1000cc, RS4 injectors, and S3 injectors… Need something check out our fueling section: www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of the new CTS Turbo Golf R catch cat being installed on 2012


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Upgrading your turbo or turbocharging your engine? Need to upgrade your fuel injectors? We have whatever you need in stock at the best price around. We have large quantities of fuel injectors from Bosch and Siemens: 315cc, 440cc, 550cc, 630cc, 630cc short, 870cc, 870cc short, 1000cc, RS4 injectors, and S3 injectors… Need something check out our fueling section: www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Today in the shop Scotty, our master welder and machinist was mocking up a specialized turbo kit for a customer. Utilizing a Garrett GT3076 Turbo, this kit will push alot of boost through the MK5s 2.0L FSI motor. Check back with us for more updates!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We want to thank everyone that took place in our Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. It was a great success! Now we must hunker down and work through the piles of orders. :beer:

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *

CTS Turbo is your one stop shop for everything performance, maintenance and custom fabrication. These are just a few of the catch cans going out!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Wallpaper bump! - We have been assembling a ton of catch can kits. Lots of billet aluminum mhmmmm.

High resolution can be found here.










It's also not everyday we have a LP-560 at the shop either.










High Resolution link.


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Free bump for the great guys over at Cts Turbo especially Clay.

Awesome kit, and awesome people to deal with.

If anybody has any questions and or comments about their kit with an A3 let me know! Cheers


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here’s a quick shot of Vladis CTS Equpiped MK5 FSI GTI, this car also features our FSI K04 kit, IE Con rods and JE pistons. Thanks for the pic Vladi!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

In stock ready to ship!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This kit is looking real nice. - now including our 3in intake.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

So many awesome parts!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> So many awesome parts!


Just Got the new 3 inch intake...waiting on the file for my K04...This maybe the next turbo set up for me. Insanely clean looking kit


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Rub-ISH said:


> Just Got the new 3 inch intake...waiting on the file for my K04...This maybe the next turbo set up for me. Insanely clean looking kit


If you have time, we would love some pictures after the install! Send em to [email protected] :beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> If you have time, we would love some pictures after the install! Send em to [email protected] :beer:


I will do that once I get the file...Ehhhemm GIAC  

You think the A3 air box portion will line up well?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

What's better , the rs4 injectors or the s3 on a ko4?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

pootey said:


> What's better , the rs4 injectors or the s3 on a ko4?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We would recommend the S3 Injectors.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Autotech Fuel Pumps are back in stock! Autotech HPFP’s are very popular for the 2.0TFSI crowd for those of you going stage 2 and stage 2+. They go nicely with the K04 upgrades that we’re working on in house here.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Audi S3 fuel injector sets in stock @ CTS Turbo - $499.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo MK5 FSI Air Intake System @ $299.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

More RS4 fuel injector sets in stock @ CTS Turbo - $349.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo FSI/Golf R Intake Manifold Flap Delete @ $149.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo Fiberglass Turbo Blankets T3 and T4 @ $89.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hurry, our summer sale ends soon!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our summer sale ends soon!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Upgrading the restrictive factory downpipe with the CTS Turbo MK7 Golf R/8V Audi S3 Downpipe is a great way to increase performance.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

last day sale, hurry!


----------

